# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Igor

## Airicist

Founder of PRAI - Portal of Robotics and Artificial Intelligence

Full list of my .ai domain names for sale

Metaverse domain names

My E-mail  -  [email protected]

vb.ai 
vlog.ai

vimeo.ai

twi.ai

inst.ai

telegram.ai

twt.ai

pinterest.ai

----------

